# ovulation and IBS



## fedup (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, I'm just wondering if anyone else has increased symptoms when they are ovulating, i've never really noticed until recently. I seem to have to go to the bathroom more frequently and have a lot more gas around this time. Thanks for any replies.Tracey.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi fedup,Yes I also have the same thing. When it is that time of the month for me I seem to have alot more gas, and I have more bowel movements too.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have IBS C and I can go about 3 weeks without having a bowel movement. I have noticed however that when I do have one it is when I am on my period. I too have a lot more gas and regular bowel movements.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I can relate to the ovulation troubles. I almost ALWAYS can tell when I am about to ovulate or am in the process. I get pain in my side and super bad gas no matter what I have been eating. It is kind of neat to know what's going on in my body, but painful and annoying at times!


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

the day before my period starts i have a full D attack that last most of the day. i can't eat anything. this didn't start until after i had a LEEP.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I too, can tell when I am going to start my period. I have a full D attack as well and lower back pain.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yup, I too suffer badly during my period, only with D. I find that the pain I get with my period triggers the pain to go to the loo, and for the first couple of days of my period I'm taking loadsa tabs to combat the D. It calms down a little after a couple of days tho. Thank God!


----------



## 22675 (Jun 15, 2005)

Same here. I always have a D attack a day or two before I get my period. I swear my menstral cycle and IBS are intertwined some


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

YES ! Right before my period I have a lot of D, and then again right at the end of my period.I attribute it to fluctuations in hormones.Jeanne


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Yeah my IBS definately is worse during my period however this time it wasn't except for the first two days where I get crampy, Diahrea, fatigued and back pain.


----------



## 16254 (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG!, i have a crazy story!i hope you guys will understande my little story,i'm 28 years old,when i was 17 years old i had a cyst about 20 cm,on my right ovary,i got operated for it, the remove it, plus they remove a little part of my fellopian tube,now i was also told i hade IBS, but i don't have C-D, i just get really bad pains,anyways they put me ont the pill, wicht i was doing really good,i would have IBS attacts, like every 3 months,but i put on alot of weith,anyways last year i stop talking the pill, i told my GYNO i had enough, my sex drive suck,and i wanted to be in shape like i use to be, because i train alot,last summer, i did not have a period like for 6 months, because i play lots of hockey and train,i went to see my GYNO again,so she gave me hormones to start my period if it dosen't start, i hate pills! but anyways in january of this year i toke it once,the i got a period and it was find,then,again my period did not start so i toke the pills again and it started, without having any pains,or anything,then in april,my period was late again so i toke the pills,got my period, but then my body went crazy on me,i got my period without taking any pills,by my self,i had bad cramps,IBS like crazy,bleeding like a dead cow,then the months afther it started again by it self, it was somewhat painful,but its like i hate waiting for it, the more i wait, the more IBS and pain i have, even the last time i got it it was super nuts, i was with my boss june 22, and i got these huges IBS D i was in the bathroom all day, and then my period started, but even afther my period this time, my IBS was going nuts,so even since june my body is freaking out on me,but 3 weeks ago i was told maybe i was latose intolerence, because,everytime i drink milk, or eat anything that is a dairy, i would get bad pains,so now i take lactaid,wicht helps me a really hole lot, so much, that i don't think i even have IBS,everything just dissapire, until this week, i'm at 29 days,and i still don't have my period,but my ovaries are hurting me,and i got D for the past 2 days,so the point of all my story is it possible, that i only have IBS when i'm going to get my period?and the lactaid really help.thanks!


----------

